# G.S.A.T.O.T ! Masonic Acronyms



## Bloke (Jun 10, 2016)

I gotta start a thread on this  (GSATOT!) - Masonic Acronyms.....

Masonic Acronyms are incredibly popular and incredibly confusing !

We all know many of them, but I just spent some time trying to workout what the hell I was being invited to when invited to the DGLME..... It turns out I was being invited to the District Grand Lodge of the Middle East... which is not in the Middle East at all - it's in Asia and working under Scotland. I will not forget that and here is the history of it;


> The District prides itself as the most multinational, multiracial, multicultural District as it covers, as far as the Grand Lodge of Scotland is concerned, the whole of the ASEAN region. It has currently, under its jurisdiction, Lodges in Malaysia (Peninsular Malaysia, Sabah & Sarawak), Singapore and Thailand. At one time it also included the Lodges in the countries of Indonesia, Brunei & Laos, where the Lodges are currently in darkness. It thus theoretically, encompasses a region of 3 million square kilometers and covers a population of over 300 million.
> 
> The District Grand Lodge of the Middle East was consecrated in Kuala Lumpur on October 20, 1916 to bring under a local banner, the then 3 operative Scottish Lodges in British Malaya, namely Lodge Scotia No. 1003 (Penang), Lodge Tullibardine in the East No. 1118 (Kuala Lumpur), and Lodge Malaya No. 1146 (Klang).
> 
> ...



What crazy Masonic Acronym got you stumped ?


----------



## Companion Joe (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't know about stumped, but I have always thought these were a mouth full. I don't belong to either one.

MOVPER - Mystic Order of Veiled Prophets of the Enchanted Realm (Grotto)
SRICF - Rosicrucians


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 10, 2016)

Bloke said:


> What crazy Masonic Acronym got you stumped ?



2B1SK1.

Long before I decided to petition I knew Masons used a ton of inscrutable acronyms for their own groups.  Given this it never occurred to me that they would also use inscrutable acronyms for the general public.  The constant use of acronyms rendered that one on bumper stickers utterly meaningless to me.

One day we were at a family wedding.  We sat at a table with distant relatives.  I noticed his ring.  He told me that it is a little known fact that there are no invitations to become a Mason (I since learned invitations are common in some countries).  The only way to become a Mason was to ask a Mason for an application.  Ah ha!  Several months later I showed up at a local temple and asked for a petition.


----------



## appzdude (Jun 11, 2016)

2B1ASK1 (To Be One Ask One) - I think it is designed to prompt the inquisitive to initiate a conversation providing the worthy a path to our great fraternity.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jun 11, 2016)

appzdude said:


> 2B1ASK1 (To Be One Ask One) - I think it is designed to prompt the inquisitive to initiate a conversation providing the worthy a path to our great fraternity.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



I agree.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jun 11, 2016)

On the walls of our lodge hang pictures of all our Past Masters. The pictures of those that are deceased have a small brass plaque bearing the acronym "PTTGLA" and the date.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 11, 2016)

Canadian Paul said:


> On the walls of our lodge hang pictures of all our Past Masters. The pictures of those that are deceased have a small brass plaque bearing the acronym "PTTGLA" and the date.



Do you know what it stands for ?

 We have "cumtt" which was Collingwood United Masonic Temple Trust. That no longer holds the building as our brothers wisely transferred it to a new legal enity,  an Association with members and officers rather than trustees. Makes it easy to pass it to successive generations and puts us under clearer legislation designed specifically for community organizations. Now its CMC Inc. (An "Inc" here is an Association, not a company as in the States..... dont know squat about Canadian Corporate Law)


----------



## Companion Joe (Jun 11, 2016)

Passed To The Great/Grand Lodge Above 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bloke (Jun 12, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> Passed To The Great/Grand Lodge Above
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro



Ahhhhhh.... thanks !


----------



## Warren Grant (Jun 14, 2016)

Not an Acronym but what does the three dots in the shape of a triangle stands for ?


----------



## Bloke (Jun 14, 2016)

Warren Grant said:


> Not an Acronym but what does the three dots in the shape of a triangle stands for ?


LOL... there was a discussion on that in a recent thread, let's say it was inconclusive 

http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/masonic-signature.13966/

I recommended going external to this site to research


----------



## Go49ersuk (Jun 16, 2016)

Three dots in a triangle maybe The Mark Masters Mark of Approval.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 16, 2016)

NECOMELI =Northeast Conference on Masonic Education & Libraries


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 22, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> ...a mouth full...
> SRICF - Rosicrucians


Societas Rosicruciana In Civitatibus Foederatis... a mouthful indeed!


----------



## Scoops (Jun 22, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Societas Rosicruciana In Civitatibus Foederatis... a mouthful indeed!


SRIA - Societas Rosicruciana In Anglia
SRIS - Societas Rosicruciana In Scotia

I suspect there are more like this...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloke (Jun 22, 2016)

Scoops said:


> SRIA - Societas Rosicruciana In Anglia
> SRIS - Societas Rosicruciana In Scotia
> 
> I suspect there are more like this...
> ...


 We have SRIA and things like 'ROSC" for The Royal Order of Scotland, "ROEri" for Royal ORder of Eri


----------



## Bloke (Jul 14, 2016)

Grand Chairman of the Committee on Foreign Correspondence (GCCCFC).


----------



## MBC (Jul 14, 2016)

I think I've seen the longest ever Masonic Acronym in England and Wales, which is...

PProvDepGSuptWks

It stands for Past Provincial Deputy Grand Superintendent of Works...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 14, 2016)

WOW! Lot of info to absorb.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 25, 2016)

C.O.W. = Committee on Work, Committee of Work....never heard of that before... makes me think about worshiping false idols LOL


----------



## MBC (Jul 26, 2016)

We have PIG here...

1. Permanent Invited Guest
or
2. Past Inner Guard (Rare to see)


----------



## Bloke (Sep 30, 2016)

I actually have a new one it took me a while to figure out. 

WMED....

Can you get it ?

Worshipful Master Elect Designate .. read it in a foundation doc for a lodge..


----------



## MBC (Sep 30, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I actually have a new one it took me a while to figure out.
> 
> WMED....
> 
> ...



Interesting...
I've only seen ME before, at most WME.
If he's elected why needed to be designated :O
We normally use the term "Designate" for a position which is appointed.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## coachn (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Bloke (Sep 30, 2016)

MBC said:


> Interesting...
> I've only seen ME before, at most WME.
> If he's elected why needed to be designated :O
> We normally use the term "Designate" for a position which is appointed.
> ...



He was the guy the Foundation Committee was going to put forward to potential members of the New Lodge prior to the Petition for a Warrant being submitted... kinda makes sense.. but Proposed Master would have done the job, but I guess "PM" would have been even more confusing !


----------



## MBC (Sep 30, 2016)

Bloke said:


> He was the guy the Foundation Committee was going to put forward to potential members of the New Lodge prior to the Petition for a Warrant being submitted... kinda makes sense.. but Proposed Master would have done the job, but I guess "PM" would have been even more confusing !



Oh yes.
Normally when they have consecrating for a new lodge, they normally have the designated WM SW and JW, then they appoint an IPM for it... it's weird.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 30, 2016)

Go49ersuk said:


> Three dots in a triangle maybe The Mark Masters Mark of Approval.


∴


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 30, 2016)

MBC said:


> We have PIG here...
> 
> 1. Permanent Invited Guest
> or
> 2. Past Inner Guard (Rare to see)


Past Intendant General


----------



## Bloke (Oct 1, 2016)

Ooooooohh....

*A:.L:.G:.D:.G:.A:.D:.L:.U:.*_ A la Gloire du Grand Architecte de l’Universe_. French, meaning To the Glory of the Grand Architect of the Universe. The usual caption of French Masonic documents.


----------



## MBC (Oct 1, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Ooooooohh....
> 
> *A:.L:.G:.D:.G:.A:.D:.L:.U:.*_ A la Gloire du Grand Architecte de l’Universe_. French, meaning To the Glory of the Grand Architect of the Universe. The usual caption of French Masonic documents.



In our GC Cert, we have ITNOTGAOTU.
Not sure you have similar design with us.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MBC (Oct 1, 2016)

Found this abbreviation on a bottle of wine.
Seems French/Continental Masonry to me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Oct 1, 2016)

MBC said:


> In our GC Cert, we have ITNOTGAOTU.
> Not sure you have similar design with us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Does that stand for
in the name of the gaotu ?


----------



## MBC (Oct 1, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Does that stand for
> in the name of the gaotu ?



Bingo!






Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 1, 2016)

Here are some York Rite Abbreviations, Initialisms, and Acronyms: http://www.travelingtemplar.com/2015/08/york-rite-abbreviations-initialisms-and.html


----------



## Bloke (Mar 11, 2017)

What does "A.I.V." stand for ?


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 11, 2017)

Past Intendant General


TALGMH said:


> We have PIG here...
> 
> 1. Permanent Invited Guest
> or
> 2. Past Inner Guard (Rare to see)


----------



## Bloke (May 26, 2017)

It's not as good as "COW" or "PIG" but...

WCRMGL or WCoRMGLs = World Conference of Regular Masonic Grand Lodges.


----------



## PearlyB (Aug 6, 2017)

W.M.T.P.O.F. And W.T.P.O.F.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 7, 2017)

PearlyB said:


> W.M.T.P.O.F. And W.T.P.O.F.


Not sure that what is...


----------



## Bloke (Jan 16, 2018)

Okay, its not masonic, but i just read about a Lodge of "IOGT" in an newspaper article from 1890.I think I have heard of the "International Organisation of Good Templars" before.. but did not recognise the acronym.

"The IOGT originated as one of a number of fraternal organizations for temperance or total abstinence founded in the 19th century and with a structure modeled on Freemasonry, using similar ritual and regalia. Unlike many, however, it admitted men and women equally, and also made no distinction by race."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Organisation_of_Good_Templars


----------



## P.G.R.C. (Nov 26, 2018)

Greetings,
Could you possibly help me with P.G.R.C.?
Thank You Kindly


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 26, 2018)

P.G.R.C. said:


> Greetings,
> Could you possibly help me with P.G.R.C.?
> Thank You Kindly


It’s your screen name. You tell us.  

May I ask where you are a mason?


----------



## P.G.R.C. (Nov 26, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> It’s your screen name. You tell us.
> 
> May I ask where you are a mason?



Greetings.. 
I'm not a mason. I signed in with the abbreviation, for that is why I created this account.  It is something associated with my late Grandfather in Ireland's position. 
Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 26, 2018)

P.G.R.C. said:


> Greetings..
> I'm not a mason. I signed in with the abbreviation, for that is why I created this account.  It is something associated with my late Grandfather in Ireland's position.
> Thank you for your interest.


May I ask for more details about  his position?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 27, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> It’s your screen name. You tell us.


Lol....I like that Brother Glen!


----------



## Chaz (Nov 27, 2018)

A Google search for "PGRC Ireland" brought up a book from 1844 and it just says it was a British side degree that was made irregular.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 27, 2018)

Chaz said:


> A Google search for "PGRC Ireland" brought up a book from 1844 and it just says it was a British side degree that was made irregular.


I saw that, but it didn’t seem the right time period.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 27, 2018)

So, do we know what PGRC stands for ? I do not...  
Guessing
Past Grand Recorder ? I don't think so.. Looking it does seem Irish from the results and appears in Craft Docs.. What order was the Side Degree Bro Glen ?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 27, 2018)

Bloke said:


> So, do we know what PGRC stands for ? I do not...


Me either.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 27, 2018)

TAHAFOOTPG;

The Ancient, Honorable and Fragrant Order of the Pink Goats

Rotary Club, who would have thought


----------



## Bloke (Dec 29, 2018)

Well, I learned another today
RAM might mean "Royal Arch Mason" but also "Royal Ark Mariner" - two very different things !

(We normally write HRA for Holy Royal Arch which Royal Arch Masons are members of... but we generally just call those Brothers "Companions" .. but let's not get into those acronyms because we will get things like "SASoj" being Second Assistant Sojourner and "ASE" for Assistant Scribe Ezra..


----------

